# Pocket Seneca No. 29 information needed please!



## wombatstack (Aug 28, 2010)

Today I was helping a lady move from one place to another. In all of the randomness that was her 70 year old life, she had a little black box. I had no idea what it was. I saw the back could open so I opened it and all I saw was some glass that you couldn't see through. I figured it was a very old camera. Hours later I found a bump on the side and what do you know? I pressed it and it clicked open! I finally found out it was a Pocket Seneca No. 29. Now my only problem is I have virtually no information, nor can I find any, on it at all! Could someone help me out?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Found a manual for it:
Pocket SENECAS, roll film instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------



## compur (Aug 29, 2010)

Pocket Seneca No. 29 - Camerapedia.org


----------

